# Remplacement vitre Ipod Touch 4g



## Manneken-pis (16 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai cassé il y a déjà 3mois la vitre de mon nouvel Ipod touch 4g 64go, comme vous le savez déjà surement, le remplacement coûte le prix du neuf, enfin daprès les revendeurs Apple en Belgique (Parce qu'en plus je suis belge).

J'ai cherché longtemps un écran en pièce détachée sur internet, jusquà aujourd'hui sur http://www.wexim.com/ ou j'ai trouvé mon bonheur pour 33 (largement acceptable comparativement au prix d'un nouvel ipod). 

Une fois que j'aurais l'écran devant moi, comment puis-je le remplacer ????

j'ai entendu dire qu'il suffisais de retirer l'ancien puis de recoller le nouveau sur l'écran tactile, mais retirer l'ancien risque dêtre compliqué vu qu'il est en mille morceaux 

Connaissez vous une technique, ou plutôt un tutoriel a suivre ??? 

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos réponses 



Manneken-pis


----------

